# UK TV show on Backyard BBQ Geniuses



## wade (Nov 15, 2014)

Smokewood has recently brought this to my attention and we thought it may be of interest to the UK residents on SMF. It appears that there is currently research going on for Channel 4 for a new UK series about Backyard BBQ. So that the program does not exclusively feature people from the BBBQS I would encourage anyone who may be interested to contact Naomi as quickly as possible.

Naomi's original message is reposted below

_*"I am a TV Producer currently researching for a potential new Channel 4 series on BBQing and the hidden amazing creations in people's backyards. We are looking to find people truly passionate about perfecting the BBQ or making it the most fun it can be. If you think you may be interested in featuring in the show please email [email protected]"*_

Thanks Smokewood for bringing this to our attention. It has the potential to really push forward the non commercial UK BBQ cause and also to raise more awareness of the SMF.

Wade


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 15, 2014)

HEY!!  Looks like I have an E-Mail to send unless you have done it Wade.  We need to explain who we are and how we differ from the BBBQS.  Many of you folks are doing some really great stuff.  I can think of 4-6 of you quickly off the top of my head who would have a lot to contribute to a show like that.  For me if they make this a show about "competition BBQ/smoking they are not gonna spread the word and might even put some folks off trying because of the complex nature of competition. Que and smoking should also be about good friends and family sharing great food.

My very first thought is that I will send Jeff a PM and get him involved.  He may need to contact these folks himself.  It might get him U.K. sponsors and maybe a U.K. distributor for his products; or it may not be something he wants to be associated with.  I don't know the technical stuff.

As an individual; ANY member of the U.K. Group can contact this producer and become involved in the project if they chose.  Where the "rub" comes in is using the name of the forum in any way in connection with this project without Jeff's permission.  You can certainly say you are a member of a smoking forum with a great bunch of knowledgeable helpful folks so long as there is absolutely no reference as to what forum until we would get that permission.

Sounds like a good project to promote Que and smoking here in the U.K.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Nov 15, 2014)

Danny. I think you are maybe being a little too sensitive at this stage regarding getting Jeff actively involved. This whole thing may fizzle out or Channel 4 may not even be interested in us. At the point where it looks as if something MAY happen then that would be the point to see if Jeff feels he needs to get involved personally - and the fact that we are discussing it here will effectively keep him in the loop.

Up to that point I think we should just actively promote the forums presence to Channel 4 - as we would do to anyone else - as at the very least it may result in more UK membership. All additional awareness for the forum is good for everyone however premature talks of "sponsorship" at this stage may well just scare them away.


----------



## wade (Nov 15, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> HEY!!  Looks like I have an E-Mail to send unless you have done it Wade.  We need to explain who we are and how we differ from the BBBQS.  Many of you folks are doing some really great stuff.  I can think of 4-6 of you quickly off the top of my head who would have a lot to contribute to a show like that.  For me if they make this a show about "competition BBQ/smoking they are not gonna spread the word and might even put some folks off trying because of the complex nature of competition. Que and smoking should also be about good friends and family sharing great food.


Hi Danny - I have e-mailed Naomi to let her know that I have re-posted her request here on the forum. Hopefully she will take a look and see what we are all about.


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 15, 2014)

Hello Wade.  I DO agree with you to a degree.  We are CERTAINLY allowed to promote the website to anyone interested.  I am certain Jeff would not disagree with that statement.  Advertising, sponsorship, distribution aside  ( because that is all a maybe ) Yes; I want those folks to know about us BUT I don't see how you can bring attention to our Group without using smokingmeatforums.com; in a public forum without Jeff's approval.  YES, telling that individual producer about the website is perfectly allowable.  I am certain that producer and the legal team at Channel 4 KNOW they would need Jeff's permission to use the website name.  Again I just didn't want any U.K. member to get in over their head.

HEY!!!!  How did I become the post nazis!!  I don't like rules!  I am redneck from birth to death!  We don't like rules!

Too protective of the "Family"??   I'll shut up now!

Danny


----------



## markuk (Nov 15, 2014)

I'll be sending and email in mentioning that I've seen it on here .... sending pix and video may help show you are serious

..... Danny do bear in mind that  TV people are ALWAYS "excited" about new projects and 9.999999999 times out of 10 they won't be commissioned so I really wouldn't worry about any details yet


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 15, 2014)

Have I become my Grandparents??????  PLEASE say it ain't soooo!!!   Just worried about the "Family".

Danny


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello.  Update.  I received Jeff's reply:







TulsaJeff
Today at 2:56 pm

Danny,

Sorry for the delay in getting back with you on this.. it's the busiest time of the year for me with everyone in the U.S., it seems, wanting to smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving!

The show sounds like a great thing and I have no problem at all with you guys using the website name or your association with SMF.

I would love to see some good barbecue competition in the UK.. there may be more than I know about but, from my neck of the woods, it appears that barbecue/smoking meat doesn't have as large of a foot hold there as it does here in the States.

Let me know if you need anything further on this.

Jeff Phillips

So all bases are now covered.  You Prima Donnas can start booking your places in the que for costume, hair and make up.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny

Danny


----------



## markuk (Nov 20, 2014)

emailed a few days ago and had a very nice reply back today ......

Hello Mark

Just a quick note to say thank you for your interest in our show and for taking the time to contact me. We have a channel interested and so are busy developing it to make an awesome show! As soon as we need to find people to feature I will be sure to be back in touch

Kindest

Naomi Harvey

*Development Producer*


----------



## wade (Nov 20, 2014)

I think that is a stock reply


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 20, 2014)

A STOCK REPLY???  HAVE YOU SEEN MARK AFTER HAIR AND MAKEUP?????  That Brad Pitt guy has nothin on Mark!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Serious now!  I think many of you folks ought to send that e-mail.  You guys got some skills.  We don't want British BBQ/Smoking to be all about competition.  Competition will just put off the new folks who are wanting to get started.  They know they have zero chance at a competition so why bother.  WE WANT THOSE NEW FOLKS who want to give this smoking thing a try without the pressure.  Folks who need to ask questions and want to learn.  Spread the word brothers!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smoking!

Danny


----------



## markuk (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## smokewood (Nov 22, 2014)

It all sound excellent, but not wanting to pee on anyone's parade, you will have no control over the final edit, and what is actually aired on TV.  It all sounds good in principal, but the production team could edit the programme so you come across as a complete anorak.  At the end of the day the production team are going to portray the show in whatever light that gets them the best ratings, be it positive or negative way.  

The only reason I am mentioning this is because a number of years ago I wrote a feature article, and when it was finally released they had not used the full article, but only used certain paragraphs which totally changed the feature totally.  Sorry for being negative, but I wouldn't want anyone to be featured in a negative way


----------



## markuk (Nov 23, 2014)

smokewood said:


> It all sound excellent, but not wanting to pee on anyone's parade, you will have no control over the final edit, and what is actually aired on TV.  It all sounds good in principal, but the production team could edit the programme so you come across as a complete anorak.  At the end of the day the production team are going to portray the show in whatever light that gets them the best ratings, be it positive or negative way.
> 
> The only reason I am mentioning this is because a number of years ago I wrote a feature article, and when it was finally released they had not used the full article, but only used certain paragraphs which totally changed the feature totally.  Sorry for being negative, but I wouldn't want anyone to be featured in a negative way


I think Smokewood makes a good point and something everyone should be aware of although it is only BBQing and not something too serious - a lot of these shows featuring the "public" tend to concentrate on the more outgoing characters which is why Benefits Street got such a backlash as it was originally polled as a sympathetic look at that way of life but it was of course something very different....

As I have been suggesting anything concrete is a long way off but if it does happen being aware of what you are letting yourself in for is important....


----------



## wade (Nov 23, 2014)

smokewood said:


> It all sound excellent, but not wanting to pee on anyone's parade, you will have no control over the final edit, and what is actually aired on TV.  It all sounds good in principal, but the production team could edit the programme so you come across as a complete anorak.  At the end of the day the production team are going to portray the show in whatever light that gets them the best ratings, be it positive or negative way.
> 
> The only reason I am mentioning this is because a number of years ago I wrote a feature article, and when it was finally released they had not used the full article, but only used certain paragraphs which totally changed the feature totally.  Sorry for being negative, but I wouldn't want anyone to be featured in a negative way


I am not sure that even *they *could make me look more of an anorak 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I am not expecting to hear any more anyway as from a subsequent post on "_the other place"_ she alluded to the them not being able to find sufficient radical BBQers for a series.


----------



## smokewood (Nov 23, 2014)

One Anorak for sale, one previous owner but in good condition.


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't think I'd be interested anyway.  They might make me look like some old dumb Texas redneck..............  Wait a minute!  When I started this I THOUGHT I had a point to make.

Danny


----------



## jockaneezer (Nov 23, 2014)

One Anorak for sale, one previous owner but in good condition.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

If it comes with a trainspotters notebook and pencil, I have an erm "friend" who may be interested in it


----------



## smokewood (Nov 23, 2014)

Sorted, sold to chap over there, but my friend, ahem cough-cough say's he needs his notebook !


----------



## wade (Apr 20, 2015)

Just to update you all on this...

I had a film crew from Plimsole Productions with me at home for a whole day in January to film part of the pilot show that Channel 4 were potentially interested in developing into a series. They also filmed several other people as well that week - though mainly from the BBBQS. They completed the pilot (which they appeared quite excited about) and it was then presented to Channel 4 as part of this seasons mix of potential new shows. Unfortunately Channel 4 subsequently decided not to proceed with it this year but have left their options open for taking up again at a future date.

Sad for British BBQ awareness I know but at least we know that there may be potential in the future.


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi Wade if they had shot it in the summer instead of the Middle of a Hurricane in the British Winter, than Channel 4 would of been more intrested!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## smokewood (Apr 20, 2015)

What month are we in...... Um... ah yes April. (he says in a sarcastic tone!) and all this happened in......January.

...and I thought I had a bad memory 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






(Quality Extraction of the Urine Every Time)


----------



## wade (Apr 20, 2015)

smokewood said:


> What month are we in...... Um... ah yes April. (he says in a sarcastic tone!) and all this happened in......January.
> 
> ...and I thought I had a bad memory


Yes - They did apologise for the wheels of TV production moving so slowly - but they almost seemed to be locked in reverse - Lol


----------



## wade (Apr 20, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Hi Wade if they had shot it in the summer instead of the Middle of a Hurricane in the British Winter, than Channel 4 would of been more intrested!
> 
> Smokin Monkey


Yes - It was raining and it was blowing a gale when they were filming. They still got a full pulled pork shoulder, 3 racks of ribs and a brisket though. Trying to keep the internal temperatature of the smokers constant with the wind and rain was a nightmare - though the IQ-110 did a valiant job on one of the Webers.


----------



## smokewood (Apr 20, 2015)

Wade said:


> Yes - It was raining and it was blowing a gale when they were filming. They still got a full pulled pork shoulder, 3 racks of ribs and a brisket though. Trying to keep the internal temperatature of the smokers constant with the wind and rain was a nightmare - though the IQ-110 did a valiant job on one of the Webers.


I am pleased that you managed to conquer the bad weather, mind you the production team possibly planned it that way so you would most likely cock it up.  Oh me of little faith.  Well done for pulling it off


----------



## homeruk (May 6, 2015)

Word of warning!

I was on  bbc tv show a few years back, wont go into detail but was prime time tv, was away for a few days filming as I got into the final 3, got paid sod all and came runner up..bearing in mind the woman that beat me cooked a curry..we all had to cook currys, at the end of filming that day my curry was gone. polished off by the producers, film crew and judges..hers was nibbled around the edges and left!

what im saying is don't think you will get anything from doing this, you will just be a pawn for there end goal and they will "adjust" everything to promote better tv viewing regardless of the end food or content result.


----------



## wade (May 7, 2015)

Hi Homer. I hear what you are saying and I have heard similar experiences from others. It was really more about getting the UK BBQ community more widely seen than any personal fame or glory. Towards the end i found out that the format of the program was going to be along the lines of the Great British Bake-off, which I was not that happy with, but I was hoping that it would at least show people that there was more to British BBQ than burned burgers and sausages. One of the reasons I have not wanted to enter the competition circuit here is that competition is more about cooking to a set of criteria that others have defined as "perfection" and the winners are not necessarily the ones that people most enjoy eating.

Anyway - it is not happening now, at least this year, and so the UK population at large will continue to think that "American" BBQ is done using the Frankenstein contraptions shown on Jamie and Jimmy and that it cannot be done on most home BBQs !!!


----------



## kiska95 (May 29, 2015)

Aherm!!! tadahhhhh!! I was in Billy Elliott!!!!


----------



## smokin monkey (May 29, 2015)

kiska95 said:


> Aherm!!! tadahhhhh!! I was in Billy Elliott!!!!



:th_nopicsye3:


----------



## kiska95 (May 29, 2015)

Bit off topic but I was Father Christmas actually, speaking part as well don't you know!!! and its on the DVD for all to see Lol!! 

2 DVD's in the box and I'm in the "Fathers Story". They cut loads as it was getting too much about the Miners Strikes so they put it on a second DVD. I have photos but back in the day they weren't Digital so I cant upload. That my mate (Sco) getting a pee in the opening scene sadly passed now :(


----------



## smokewood (May 29, 2015)

I have just found out that ITV has commissioned BBQ Champ, a brand new five part series for the summer which will feature Adam Richman. Star of Man v. Food Adam will be joined by a team of contenders who will compete against each other to become the first BBQ Champ. - See more at: http://whizzkid.tv/#sthash.3UM7zZIP.dpuf or alternatively you can check them out on twitter https://twitter.com/BBQTVSHOW


----------



## kc5tpy (May 29, 2015)

I'M A VERY NAUGHTY BOY!  WHAT THA??  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





James has found this new U.K. program that MAY be shown here in the U.K..  I hate when some folks treat regular people like they have no clue what they are doing.  You can see where this is going can't ya?  Some person who competes is "obviously" better than someone who does not.  OH YEAH!  I DID do it!  How DARE they?  Below is the E-Mail ( i told you I did it ) I sent to the production team.  I have kept my foot firmly in my mouth for about 50 years so why stop now? Keep Smokin!

Danny

Who chose the team and where from.  Have a good read below.  You chose those who compete.  I am from Texas.  40 years smoking meat, 16 years smoking in the U.K..  And I MAY not be the best U.K. smoker who chooses not to compete.  A competition is about one bite of one dish ON THAT DAY.  And I would get to chose the bite the judges take.  The guys below know their STUFF!  I would be happy to showcase their food at the VERY BEST Texas BBQ I have EVER been too.  You will PROBABLY not engage the U.K. public because MOST will not learn from this and figure it is WAY above their skills.  You missed a trick and probably let down the U.K. public.  We are spreading the “word” and teaching folks how to smoke good quality meat at home.  Just/AND ONLY my opinion.  Have fun with your little series and good luck with the ratings.  I won’t be watching.

Danny

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/groups/show/38/uk-smokers


----------



## kiska95 (May 29, 2015)

well done danny. looks like a produced peformance again!!!


----------



## wade (May 30, 2015)

Steve posted this one up a few weeks ago I think. I filled in an application form and was interviewed by phone for it. They wanted me to go to the short list filming (held last week) where they whittled 18 shortlist down to 8 contestants. They had over 500 applicants. Unfortunately you had to be able to commit to 16 days of consecutive filming from the beginning of June. This I was not able to do. During the interview I found out though that you would not be able to use your own equipment (unlike the one recently being planned for Channel 4) and it kind of sounded that most of it would involve grilling rather than low and slow smoking. I was asked to reapply for next years show (they hope this one will be a success) but I think I will wait and see what happens on this one first. There is a significant cash prize though - in the region of £50k  I think.


----------

